# 16-17" Dovii new pics



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Since this is the only photo worthy fish I have right now, here he is!


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

That Dovii is a beast. Congrats on a beautiful fish!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Beautiful fish brother! Photoworthy for sure. Now you just need a fish worthy camera!


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)




----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Beautiful Dovii nice pics


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

very impressive. i love the color.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

nice pics what a monster!!!! ive never seen one in person still, they arent very common in the toronto area from wherever i have gone.

on a side note............. HEY MOD line up you pictures properly







lol


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Damn serra-Still amazes me everytime I see this beast-I got a 5 incher I can't wait to grow out to something of decent size-


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Stunning dovii bro.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Tibs said:


> Beautiful fish brother! Photoworthy for sure. Now you just need a fish worthy camera!










It is. I just need to learn to be worthy of my camera. I'm still learning all of it's bells and whistles.



> AKSkirmish Posted Yesterday, 12:11 PM
> Damn serra-Still amazes me everytime I see this beast-I got a 5 incher I can't wait to grow out to something of decent size-


Thanks AK! It won't be long for yours.



> on a side note............. HEY MOD line up you pictures properly lol


I know.... I keep forgetting.









Thanks all!


----------



## RGS38 (Aug 25, 2006)

Nice dovii, are you planning to get him a female?
My friend owns a pair and they have babies every 2-3 weeks lol!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Ay Cabrone! Thats a big ass fish!
Stunning none the less. The colors on the fins, TOp Notch!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

RGS38 said:


> Nice dovii, are you planning to get him a female?
> My friend owns a pair and they have babies every 2-3 weeks lol!


I had a female, and more babies than I could handle so I got rid of her. I still have one straggler that got left behind wich is almost 3 inches now and still lives with pops!

Thanks Gordeez. What's " Ay Cabrone" mean? Are you insulting my penis in another language?


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Don't want to derail ur thread but, what is the best food to feed these guyz I got a 10" that has not ate in a week,,,just got him and a female...breeding pair...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Nice dovii, are you planning to get him a female?
> My friend owns a pair and they have babies every 2-3 weeks lol!


I had a female, and more babies than I could handle so I got rid of her. I still have one straggler that got left behind wich is almost 3 inches now and still lives with pops!

Thanks Gordeez. What's " Ay Cabrone" mean? Are you insulting my penis in another language?








[/quote]
Nombre Vato.
I didnt say Verga (dick)
Ay cabrone, I think, its like Aw sh*t. But if you call someone
a cabrone its like calling them an Asshole.
lol


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

face2006 said:


> Don't want to derail ur thread but, what is the best food to feed these guyz I got a 10" that has not ate in a week,,,just got him and a female...breeding pair...


So far in my experience, Dovii are not as big of eaters as you would think. This big male I have rejects all kinds of foods quite often. You would think "big, ass aggressive cichlid must eat alot", but not really. 
The only thing he eats on a consistent basis is large Hikari pellets. Even those are sometimes wasted. I've tried feeding him frozen fish...he eats some, wastes most...live giant danios...he just has a ball chasing and killing them but doesn't eat them. I've even found a few on the floor behind the tank that chose to take a suicide leap. Frozen Krill he seems to like a little but even those are not taken with gusto. His belly is a little sunken in but it's not from my lack of trying anyway. This is my fourth dovii and they've all been this way so far.


----------



## midass (Jul 9, 2005)

Serrapygo said:


> Don't want to derail ur thread but, what is the best food to feed these guyz I got a 10" that has not ate in a week,,,just got him and a female...breeding pair...


So far in my experience, Dovii are not as big of eaters as you would think. This big male I have rejects all kinds of foods quite often. You would think "big, ass aggressive cichlid must eat alot", but not really. 
The only thing he eats on a consistent basis is large Hikari pellets. Even those are sometimes wasted. I've tried feeding him frozen fish...he eats some, wastes most...live giant danios...he just has a ball chasing and killing them but doesn't eat them. I've even found a few on the floor behind the tank that chose to take a suicide leap. Frozen Krill he seems to like a little but even those are not taken with gusto. His belly is a little sunken in but it's not from my lack of trying anyway. This is my fourth dovii and they've all been this way so far.
[/quote]

Mine is the same way. takes frozen market shrimp though....


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

hey everybody, ive just purchased my first dovii at shark aquarium in hillside, new jersey... He is a little over 1.5 inches.. i searched the forum for dovii and came to this post.. i was wondering why this dovii has no stripe and has such a stunning pattern.. all the baby doviis at shark aquarium had the stripe across the body like most pictures ive seen.. also, what is the growth rate of a dovii? fast, medium, slow?


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Impressive looking monster.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Serrapygo said:


> Don't want to derail ur thread but, what is the best food to feed these guyz I got a 10" that has not ate in a week,,,just got him and a female...breeding pair...


So far in my experience, Dovii are not as big of eaters as you would think. This big male I have rejects all kinds of foods quite often. You would think "big, ass aggressive cichlid must eat alot", but not really. 
The only thing he eats on a consistent basis is large Hikari pellets. Even those are sometimes wasted. I've tried feeding him frozen fish...he eats some, wastes most...live giant danios...he just has a ball chasing and killing them but doesn't eat them. I've even found a few on the floor behind the tank that chose to take a suicide leap. Frozen Krill he seems to like a little but even those are not taken with gusto. His belly is a little sunken in but it's not from my lack of trying anyway. This is my fourth dovii and they've all been this way so far.
[/quote]

appreciate the info..sold my pair off but am getting another male 7" dovi...I was worried though why he wouldn't eat...looked like he was starving ...also had that sunken belly...


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

face2006 said:


> Don't want to derail ur thread but, what is the best food to feed these guyz I got a 10" that has not ate in a week,,,just got him and a female...breeding pair...


So far in my experience, Dovii are not as big of eaters as you would think. This big male I have rejects all kinds of foods quite often. You would think "big, ass aggressive cichlid must eat alot", but not really. 
The only thing he eats on a consistent basis is large Hikari pellets. Even those are sometimes wasted. I've tried feeding him frozen fish...he eats some, wastes most...live giant danios...he just has a ball chasing and killing them but doesn't eat them. I've even found a few on the floor behind the tank that chose to take a suicide leap. Frozen Krill he seems to like a little but even those are not taken with gusto. His belly is a little sunken in but it's not from my lack of trying anyway. This is my fourth dovii and they've all been this way so far.
[/quote]

appreciate the info..sold my pair off but am getting another male 7" dovi...I was worried though why he wouldn't eat...looked like he was starving ...also had that sunken belly...
[/quote]
Mine's like that too. He doesn't eat nearly as much as you would think. He'll eat pellets, raw shrimp, earthworms, the occasional feeder. He refuses to eat any raw fish.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

What a BEAST!!

Is he ill tempered r. Evil Voice:

George has a breeding pair at SA that bred in the store...

If you come within a few feet of the tank they start going CRAZY, and if you actually taunt them thru the glass you would swear they could break right out and chomp off is finger....


----------

